# New!! Mosura Shrimpton, artificial planktonic shrimp food, $25, Bloor/Keele



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Shrimp-Tank got in stock new freshwater shrimp care product. Mosura Shrimpton is a new product in Mosura shrimp care product line.

Mosura Shrimpton is artificial planktonic shrimp food. 
Look at the details here: Mosura Shrimpton (20g) - *$25*



This is a premium shrimp care product for your beloved freshwater shrimps.
There are original Mosura products legal to distribute in Canada. Taxes are included in the price.

Pick up near Keele/Bloor intersection in Toronto.
*Shipping is available* all over Canada. I ship products fast, shipping costs are extra.
Ask me for an accurate shipping cost with your postal code. Some prodcuts can be repacked into an envelope, shipping will be $1.5 in that case.

Get 3 or more products or live shrimps from me, you will receive a discount.
Look for the other Mosura products shrimp-tank has.

You can contact me via [email protected] or by phone 647 701 3728
Look at my shrimps here: [U]http://www.Shrimp-Tank.c[/U]om

*Mosura Shrimpton* is a artificial *planktonic food* suitable shrimps of all stages including shrimp larvae. It composes of high level of micro-encapsulated, spirulina, chlorella and other ingridents. The high stability micro-encapsulated food contains *12 amino acid and high unit of Vitamin C and E*. Vitamins C prevent shrimp in shrimps and vitamin E can *increase cellular metabolism*, thus *improve survival rate*. Spirulina and chlorella contains high level of protein, minerals, cholorophyll, that promotes *increases vatality and promote metabolism*.
Mosura Shrimpton has Unknown Growth Factor on shrimps and shrimplets.

Mosura Shrimpton eliminates the need to grow and harvest plankton for shrimps feeding.

It* demystifies the need of brackish water* to develop some species shrimp larvae in captivity. In most cases, shrimp larvae die in captivity because lack of minute size food. Shrimpton food sizes range from 8um to 200um which is an idea food size for all stage of shrimp larvae.

It is also an ideal food for *fan/vampire or filter shrimps*, Atyopsis species.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These new shrimp food is available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Mosura Shrimpton and the other Mosura shrimps keeping and breeding products are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

This planktonic shrimps food and other mosura shrimps products are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Don't forget to feed your fan shrimps


----------

